# Seminole Wind Beef



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting read.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/tips-to-find-a-premium-with-specialty-farm-products-naa-wyatt-bechtel/

Couldn't help myself....had to link this up...I guess I have got too much South in me.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The first thing that popped into my mind.......


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

One of my all time favorite songs. My dad's favorite is "Somebody Slap Me" I never felt the urge to oblige him though when he sang along.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

The last I knew, our local school (K-12th grade with about 1200 students) was the only school in the nation to feed locally raised beef and veggies in their school lunch program. There are a lot of schools across the country that do veggies, but locally sourced beef is the rare part.

How local?

Across the road from the school. Literally from the front steps, from the playground, from the football field you can see the Black Angus beef cows be bred, born and grown into grass fed meat for the kids. Myself I dislike the taste of grass fed only beef, but overall I think it is a cool thing.

As a side note, my wife and I do visit the school during lambing season to teach the 1st graders about lambs and interesting facts about sheep/lambs. It is an honor to bring agriculture to the classroom.


----------

